

Android user sues Apple for not delivering texts after she ditched her iPhone - kwestro
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/16/android-user-sues-apple-for-not-delivering-texts-after-she-ditched-her-iphone/

======
FlacidPhil
My father made the hop from iPhones to the Galaxy S5 recently. He couldn't
love the phone more, but also had this same iMessage debacle. It just made him
dislike Apple even more, they were awful at resolving the problem, and just
left a sour taste in his mouth.

------
clintonc
Yeah, I noticed the same. I believe that I fixed it by changing my iCloud
password so that my old phone was not authorized to receive iMessages anymore.

